# 45 ACP



## boatnut

.


----------



## bobk




----------



## perchjerk

boatnut said:


> .
> View attachment 222277


Now I know why I'm such a fan of the 45acp. We have so much in common


----------



## Saugeye Tom

faster than 911 Abd 8 more rounds


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Just kidding some what...I have a colt 1911 1979 mark 4 I beleive .....collector . ..was my dad's before he went on....I love the gun.....shot 50 rounds thru it and now it's semi retired....gold cup


----------



## laynhardwood




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## Minnowhead




----------



## laynhardwood




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lol laying wood and minnow head......for both of ya


----------



## laynhardwood

for Saugeye Tom


----------



## fastwater




----------



## bobk

Haha, good stuff.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Modified glock 17


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## fastwater




----------



## laynhardwood

this muzzle says Piss off in every language


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lol laying wood and minnow head......for both of ya
> View attachment 222325
> View attachment 222328


Nice looking anchors Tom.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> Nice looking anchors Tom.


Lol....you made the list too!!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> View attachment 222350


Unbelievable . ..my bud jumped on the bandwagon


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Unbelievable . ..my bud jumped on the bandwagon


Ahhh...I gotta ride the middle ground on this one my friend.

Love both the plastic and steel pistols. Have both in 9mm, 40 and .45...and love them all. See good and bad on both sides. My Glocks will never rust like the Colts or Springfields. But the Glocks are fugly and will never be as pretty as those Colts and Springers.
One thing for sure, they've all proven to go bang when the triggers pulled or they just don't stay around.

But I do love me some .45ACP.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Ahhh...I gotta ride the middle ground on this one my friend.
> 
> Love both the plastic and steel pistols. Have both in 9mm, 40 and .45...and love them all. See good and bad on both sides. My Glocks will never rust like the Colts or Springfields. But the Glocks are fugly and will never be as pretty as those Colts and Springers.
> One thing for sure, they've all proven to go bang when the triggers pulled or they just don't stay around.
> 
> But I do love me some .45ACP.


Lol I love my 45 too....carried one for 5 years in the army.....I just like busting balso a bit of fun


----------



## MIGHTY

^^^ now we're talking. The M1911a1's made from 1924-1945 are my favorite guns out there. Do you remember what kind you carried (probably a mixmaster)? I wish I was rich enough to have a big collection of them. I only have 1 that was made by a type writer company (Remington rand) for the war effort in February of 1945. The only shipping records that I've found said that was shipped to hawaii with a few thousand others. It's got some wear on it, if only it could talk...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I carried it in 1980 thru 1985. it was a old piece when I got it but refurbished . the government called it a 1911a1. I don't recall if it was a mix master but it was old..


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> I carried it in 1980 thru 1985. it was a old piece when I got it but refurbished . the government called it a 1911a1. I don't recall if it was a mix master but it was old..


Tom, and all others that have served...Thank You for your sacrifices for me and this country.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Tom, and all others that have served...Thank You for your sacrifices for me and this country.


Thank you


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeye Tom said:


> I carried it in 1980 thru 1985. it was a old piece when I got it but refurbished . the government called it a 1911a1. I don't recall if it was a mix master but it was old..


Also had a m203 and the old grease gun...it sprayed 45 cal all over like a porn star....


----------



## MIGHTY

Is that what it looked like? Like I said earlier, made in February of 1945 and shipped to Hawaii. Brought back by a veteran as there was still plenty of fighting left in the pacific at that time. Has all "correct" parts for a Remington Rand and after close examination could be original. I'd say by the 1980's you more than likely carried one that was a conglomeration of parts from all of the manufacturers that made them during WWII. Once I got into M1911a1's I pretty much lost interest in all other firearms....also, thanks for your service!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

MIGHTY said:


> View attachment 222465
> Is that what it looked like? Like I said earlier, made in February of 1945 and shipped to Hawaii. Brought back by a veteran as there was still plenty of fighting left in the pacific at that time. Has all "correct" parts for a Remington Rand and after close examination could be original. I'd say by the 1980's you more than likely carried one that was a conglomeration of parts from all of the manufacturers that made them during WWII. Once I got into M1911a1's I pretty much lost interest in all other firearms....also, thanks for your service!


Lol yup that's it...I miss that old girl. your welcome and I'd go tomorrow if they called me....


----------



## Popspastime

Is there anything else? Some 1911 Porn for ya.


----------



## boatnut

Popspastime said:


> Is there anything else? Some 1911 Porn for ya.
> View attachment 222500


mmmm gun porn....the best kind!  Very nice!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Wha


Popspastime said:


> Is there anything else? Some 1911 Porn for ya.
> View attachment 222500


Whatta rack


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Gun Porn is nice.


----------



## Longhorn

Here's big brother and little brother:


----------



## bobk

Longhorn, how reliable has the micro been?


----------



## Longhorn

Those are actually TLE Stainless II pistols in Ultra and Custom. Both are .45 ACP.
The Ultra has been great. I've shot about 700 rounds and had one stovepipe on the last round of the magazine. I use Chip McCormick mags with the Ultra & Wilson Combat with the Custom.

Over at www.kimbertalk.com, I have seen people swear by the Micros and others swear at them.


----------



## bobk

Haha, I see that now. I was wondering when they put the grip safety on the micro. Yes , I've read good and bad on the micro. Nice pieces.


----------



## Popspastime

Nice..


----------



## bobk

Since it was brought back up.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> View attachment 226085
> 
> Since it was brought back up.


Lol. Who brought it up?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> View attachment 226085
> 
> Since it was brought back up.


Glock makes a 45 too....for all the old guys.........


----------



## bobk

I know they do. I own the 41. It's the nightstand pistol. I do get tired of the wife asking me why we have an anchor in the bedroom though.


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lol. Who brought it up?


It's Longhorns fault.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Glock makes a 45 too....for all the old guys.........


...and the ones I've shot go bang every time. 
As an example, tried my best to jam up both my BIL's 21's rapid firing Winchester WB 230 fmj and they just never hiccuped. Even when intentionally limp wristing. Shot about 500 rds through each in a weekend. 
These were both gen 2's. that he bought new back in the early 90's. 
He still has both of them. I'd sure like to talk him out of one cause I know the condition of both. And, they were the 1st Glocks I ever fooled with. 
He wants a 'Springer' of mine...but that's not gonna happen.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> I know they do. I own the 41. It's the nightstand pistol. I do get tired of the wife asking me why we have an anchor in the bedroom though.


Lol! 
You could tell her at least she doesn't have to polish it.


----------



## laynhardwood

bobk said:


> I know they do. I own the 41. It's the nightstand pistol. I do get tired of the wife asking me why we have an anchor in the bedroom though.


You could also use it as a decorative door stop


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I know old glock is ugly......but from the first one I've owned till now....they all have operated flawlessly. I don't show them to guests . I'm embarrassed...lol


----------



## laynhardwood

I shoot a 35 with an optic fairly often and it is a very nice shooting gun. I don't hate glocks. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## fastwater

laynhardwood said:


> You could also use it as a decorative door stop


Or a wheel chock at the dock.

They are like a multi tool.


----------



## laynhardwood

fastwater said:


> Or a wheel chock at the dock.
> 
> They are like a multi tool.


Ha ha that made me laugh pretty good in Olive Garden just now!!


----------



## Longhorn

I could never own a handgun that may have started life as a plastic tampon applicator before recycling.....


----------



## fastwater

Longhorn said:


> I could never own a handgun that may have started life as a plastic tampon applicator before recycling.....


I could...

I often sit and look at my old 1911's wishing they could talk and tell me their life stories.

You have now given me a reason to do the same with my Glocks.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> I could...
> 
> I often sit and look at my old 1911's wishing they could talk and tell me their life stories.
> 
> You have now given me a reason to do the same with my Glocks.


Oh my.....can I come over and talk to yours.....mine are awful tight lipped


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Longhorn said:


> I could never own a handgun that may have started life as a plastic tampon applicator before recycling.....


Man...pretty hard core there......you must be from texas.....


----------



## Longhorn

Saugeye Tom said:


> Man...pretty hard core there......you must be from texas.....


Yeah, but between you, me and the fence post, I actually qualified for my first Texas CHL back in 1997 with a Glock 19! Both plastic AND 9mm! Two things I'm not a fan of.  

My wife actually has an SD9VE and a PPS M2, so we do have some plastic guns around the house. I just feel more comfortable with steel. Besides my 1911s, I have a 3rd gen S&W 457 and a Beretta Px4 compact in .40.

All said, shoot whatever you're comfortable with. Heck, if you can stop bad guys with a plastic "wondernine" and that's your confidence firearm, more power to you!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Longhorn said:


> Yeah, but between you, me and the fence post, I actually qualified for my first Texas CHL back in 1997 with a Glock 19!
> 
> My wife actually has an SD9VE and PPS M2, so we do have some plastic guns around the house. I just feel more comfortable with steel. Besides my 1911s, I have a 3rd gen S&W 457 and a Beretta Px4 compact in .40.


Don't tell bobk you got plastic....he'll ride your a $$. For ever......


----------



## Longhorn

It's not my plastic!! It's the War Department's. The S&W is all metal and the Px4 I had to buy from my best friend because he needed the money. I'll more than likely sell it back to him in February. Besides, it's a .40. I'm a .45 & .357 guy.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I used to be a staunch 40 guy. They've improved the 9 Mike Mike ammo so well and I gotta buy bullets for 3 now that I drag the grandkids
.....I went back to 9


----------



## bobk

Lmao, This is good stuff.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

For bobk....hehehe


----------



## fastwater

Ut-Oooooh!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> Lmao, This is good stuff.


Bobk....post for ya


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Bobk....post for ya


Since there hasn't been a reply from bobk, you don't suppose bobk secretely got a Glock for Christmas do ya ?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Since there hasn't been a reply from bobk, you don't suppose bobk secretely got a Glock for Christmas do ya ?


Hehehe probably did....came to the dark side.....oh my


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hehehe probably did....came to the dark side.....oh my


Think he got a Darth Vader outfit to match???


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Think he got a Darth Vader outfit to match???


Luke....I'm your fatherrr


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Luke....I'm your fatherrr


Hehehe...we better stop till bobk is here to defend himself.
He might just show up with glowing 'lightsaber' and open up a 55gal. drum of whoop a$$ on us.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Yup. Plus he has to go back to see his gift.....


----------



## bobk

Coal for your stocking!


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Since there hasn't been a reply from bobk, you don't suppose bobk secretely got a Glock for Christmas do ya ?


My wife is way smarter than that️


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bobk said:


> My wife is way smarter than that️


Fastwater said it's OK if ya came out a the closet and he's close enough to ya to see if your shooting a glock! Merry Christmas, Bob.......Tom


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> Fastwater said it's OK if ya came out a the closet and he's close enough to ya to see if your shooting a glock! Merry Christmas, Bob.......Tom


I'm gonna be sitting down there spying on him Tom. 
May have to end up taking him over a well groomed Glock that's been finely tuned by a well respected armorer over and let him feel what a smooth Glock without a crappy trigger feels like.


----------



## bobk

Man o man. First I got the hopin to crash boys picking on me now you two! I hope you both had a great Christmas! 
I am working on a basement project and other odd chores this week since I'm off. Got some walls to build in the basement so if either of you care to bring a glock over I could sure use the extra hammer.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Man o man. First I got the hopin to crash boys picking on me now you two! I hope you both had a great Christmas!
> I am working on a basement project and other odd chores this week since I'm off. Got some walls to build in the basement so if either of you care to bring a glock over I could sure use the extra hammer.


Extra hammer...hehehe...love it.
Had a great Christmas Bob. Hope yours was the same.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Extra hammer...hehehe...love it.
> Had a great Christmas Bob. Hope yours was the same.


That's bob guy is mean....


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> That's bob guy is mean....


Actually I think he took it easy on us old guys.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Actually I think he took it easy on us old guys.


Was hoping for a tad more chin...


----------



## bobk

I'm assessing the situation while reloading.


----------



## ironman172

5 for me (45acp).....not all 1911's


----------



## Drm50

.45acp, when you have the very best, why settle for less. Without wheels it's a bumpy ride.


----------



## Popspastime




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Popspastime said:


> View attachment 227770


And you just made the list too


----------



## laynhardwood

Drm50 said:


> View attachment 227766
> .45acp, when you have the very best, why settle for less. Without wheels it's a bumpy ride.


I know you like older S&W wheels but have you seen the newer( I think 2015) model Ruger Redhawk chambered for .45 acp and 45 Colt. I have never fired or handled one but it does seem like a good revolver for me since I started shooting a lot of 45acp


----------



## Drm50

Yes, I have owned and shot the Ruger RedHawks and SRHs. The Rugers are dependable well built revolvers.
They tend to be a little on the heavy side compared to S&Ws. If I was in the market for a new revolver I would
look seriously at them vs a new S&W. I would say they are equals. The older S&Ws are in a different bracket.
The amount of workmanship in them prohibits them from being profitable in today's economy. I switched to S&W
before I was out of school. Colt had the Python at the time, a fine pistol. It was more expensive than S&W and
not as durable. This was about the time the Security Six came out, I had to have one of those too. I could never
shoot it as well as the S&Ws or Colts. I know guys that have RedHawks that they have had tuned that will
compete with even a old S&W, but they tend to be a little coarse out of the box.
As for 1911s, just was hacking on the 45auto guys., 1911 is the finest combat pistol ever made. They are no fun
to carry, but if I had to carry that much weight it would be a 1911, not Tupperware.


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> And you just made the list too


...and cut back to JV so soon.


----------

